# GDP and PK..... 10 days into veg



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

So here they are finally !   The pic's arent the greatest but I will get some more up soon and try to get better ones.  This is first time hydro 4 me so its been realy fun making adjustments and figuring out the plants and their reactions !

so anyways tell me what you think of my girls and please, any advice is welcome !


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

:banana: :clap:
Good job! now lets see those girls grow!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

I will be keeping you up to date with pics for sure tcbud !  
these lil women have been taking off like rockets once they rooted into the 
blocks !  Gawd I love this stuff... !


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 23, 2009)

They look really healthy.    What is your setup?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

From the pics I'd say 600watt HPS, Ebb n Flo, 4x4 tray, ~30 gal reservoir, grodan rockwool, sativa strain..?

U should check out my grows...looks like your setup!

Nice gro man!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

Close OgKushman ......  Ok guys here's what I have set up !

*  4x4 botanicare tray
*  30 gallon resi
*  1000w HPS
*  6in Growdan rockwool delta

and your absoloutely right !   I have 12 Grandaddy purps veging, and 18
Purple kush veging !

When I switch over to flowering I have another 4x4 tray right next to the one in pic and I devide them up 15 to a tray, switch to a 100 gallon resi and put my light on a mover so I will  only have to run 1  1000 HPS !

this is my first hydro grow, Does this sound like a good way to go OG ?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are some pics from thimorning   !  This is day 12 and I noticed the stems to the leaves are a really pretty reddish purple color, is this normal for Grandaddy Purp ?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome. Light mover, +2 trays, ='s oh yea :bong:

Really good setup! 100 gal res is too big tho IMO. You may need ~60 or 2 pumps on 2 different timers and stick with 1 30 gal res. Then when 1 has finished draining the other can start filling. That'll save you a lot on chemicals. I would refill res at least every 5 days though. 

GOOD LUCK! Keep us updated!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ohh dude great idea !  why didnt I think of that  :joint: lol....   I have a few more ideas as well ? after I harvest this first one Im sure I will make a few adjustments here and there.  I am always trying to find a bettter way !
What are you doin for a set up OG ?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

Here they are:


Mother/clone room:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46270


Bud room:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44821

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45598


----------



## IRISH (Aug 24, 2009)

nice start chris. can see the love from my place. first hydro, eh? sending good karma to ya bud , and Green Mojo dude.  ...


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Irish !


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Heres a few more oics of my girls, just switched them over to 12/12 Friday    !  they all seem to be very happy and healthy !*

*Room temp is 74* F, when light is on    ** 68* F off *
*No humidity *
*PH is 5.8 *
*just added some GH Kool Bloom with my GH 3 part *

*Really excited watching how much these girls change every day !*
*its been two years since my last grow so Im a infatuated right now  *
*I tried to get my set up in some pic's too, so you all could see it !*
*  How can I change the title of this journal ?*


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

I took these thismorning and wanted to share how happy I am with my girs ! I thinned them out a litte on Wednesday cause they were getting really bushy down low, I left all of the big fan leaves because I was told they are crucial for plants sugars ?  Can anyone elaborate on this ? I was also told they might stress a little from thinning them, but they are just as perky and happy as ever !

  Anyways here they are and I am very proud of them, and couldnt be more happy with my success so far.  Let me know what you think ?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

My buddy gave me a few seeds a couple of weks ago, so just for fun i planted them in this pot i have out in the backyard in some regular ol potting soil and low and behold 3 weeks later this is what I ended up with !     I never expected them to grow !  I thought it was kinda funny so just wanted to share that


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

rock that 1000 chris. ...

plants look nice.

on taking fans- we don't (normally) do this. a mj plant stores up the food you give it on the underside of the fans. as your light hits the top of these fans, it fuels upward growth, and or budding. this is known as photosynthesis... ...

you want to limit your trimming, tying down, topping, to the veg stage.

i can see where trimming with a scrog is beneficial for air flow. anything you do to it in flowering, could become a potential hazard...jmo...

looking sweet bro...Irish...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> rock that 1000 chris. ...
> 
> plants look nice.
> 
> ...


 

Right on !   Thanks Irish, I was hoping someone coud give me the right info on the fans. I was a bit worried about thinning them as well  ?
this is my second grow and the first in hydro, so all of the help you can offer is greatly appreciated !  I am using the GH 3 part and I just added Kool Bloom when I transitioned into flower  !  I also have been using Diamond Nectar and Flora Blend as well, do you recomend anything I might wanna add to stimulate the flowering process ?


----------



## ishnish (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:
I'm looking for some recommendations on nutes myself...  i'll be pulling up a chair..  :48:


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 4, 2009)

Good looking grow..

I just harvested a PK plant, its been in the jars for 2 days, it looks bomb but I only got 35 grams off of a huge multi branch plant.. I think it will do great as a smaller single cola plant... Ill keep watching.

heres some pics of what you have to look forward to.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2009)

> How can I change the title of this journal ?



Go to the first post.  Hit Edit.  Hit Go Advanced, change the title.  Hit Save.  Give reason if you like.

Looks great on your progress!  Purple strains very often have redish color in stems/branches.  Moving light.....so cool.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

THOSE BUDS LOOK AWESOME MindzEye

MMMmmmmm



Good looking day 7 chris


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 5, 2009)

me like


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

*WOW.....*  those budz do look mighty tastey Mindzeye  :hubba:  I hope mine end up lookin sumpin like that !   

Thanks for the mojo guys ! I will keep you posted.....


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 6, 2009)

I snapped a few shots of my girls to show them off  
Let me know how they look ?  

The bigger plants are the GDP big bud cross, and the littler girls are the Purple Kush !


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 6, 2009)

Some healthy looking ladies you have there . . . keep us posted, I want to know what kind of yield you get here.  How many plants again?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks man, 9 GDP and 8 Purple Kush....  I cant wait either !  I post pics every few days so pull up a seat and check it out !


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 8, 2009)

*This is day 12 into flowering  *
*I wanted to post a few pics to show the progress !  So far they seem to be doing pretty well  but kind of wondering about the lower buds getting enough light with all of the big fan leaves blocking some of it ?   Is this alright ? :confused2: *


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

Today is the first day ive noticed trics on the leafy parts of the buds  
they seem to be doing really well so far !  See what you think ?  I dont have avery good camera, so these are the best I can do !


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent Chris....Im a real fan of the GDP line.  Big Bud is pretty awesome too, gonna have some excellent smoke there.  Heavy hitting at it's best.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

:ciao: Hi tc...
I remember you mentioning youv'e grown GDP before ! I cant wait to see what these girls will yeild  !  Did you have a good experience with your GDP grow ?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

I liked the Grandaddy Purple to smoke so much last year, it was the first gone.  I found a small amount in a jar when cleaning out the closet the other day (nice)....I let one go longest last year, and it was by far my best grown.  I got two Grandaddys going right now in the garden.  Not huge plants, but that is okay, easier to manage I guess.  Some nice trichs showing up now and buds forming....Check Goldilocks Grow, I am sure I got pics up there of her somewhere.  Last Post with pics, I think has a top of one up close.  They are starting to give off a nice aroma now too.  Again, looking good Chris.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I liked the Grandaddy Purple to smoke so much last year, it was the first gone. I found a small amount in a jar when cleaning out the closet the other day (nice)....I let one go longest last year, and it was by far my best grown. I got two Grandaddys going right now in the garden. Not huge plants, but that is okay, easier to manage I guess. Some nice trichs showing up now and buds forming....Check Goldilocks Grow, I am sure I got pics up there of her somewhere. Last Post with pics, I think has a top of one up close. They are starting to give off a nice aroma now too. Again, looking good Chris.


 
Thank you tcbud   I will go take a looksy at and see what i have to look forward to !  I cant wait to smoke something that ive actually grown  

I post every few days, so if you wanna whatch and guide me along that would be awesome !  Once again, Thanks !


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

Does not look like you need a guide....lol.  You got it all growing on right there.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Does not look like you need a guide....lol. You got it all growing on right there.


 
  Lol.... I am happy so far  tc, but im sure I will still need some expert 
advice along the way !  Im  sure having alot of fun and am learning a ton of stuff so far


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

Green Mojo


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy...      Same back atchya bro !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good looking grow..
> 
> I just harvested a PK plant, its been in the jars for 2 days, it looks bomb but I only got 35 grams off of a huge multi branch plant.. I think it will do great as a smaller single cola plant... Ill keep watching.
> 
> heres some pics of what you have to look forward to.


 


Kudos~I hope my PK looks that good! just smoked a bowl of my bubblegum...very nice.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2009)

Chris!!!!!!!! Your rocking dude! I have grow both of those very similar to how you are, except I did RW cubes on RW slabs, GH.....you are in for a treat my friend. The fragrance of these two is incredible. You are doing an awesome job by the looks of it, I'll be watchin.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Good looking grow..
> 
> I just harvested a PK plant, its been in the jars for 2 days, it looks bomb but I only got 35 grams off of a huge multi branch plant.. I think it will do great as a smaller single cola plant... Ill keep watching.
> 
> heres some pics of what you have to look forward to.


Beautiful buds! I was a little disappointed with my PK yield too but the smoke was bomb.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you BK, I know what you mean about the PK, the buds are quite a bit smaller than the GDP but alot of tric's and they smel delicious already !  I was moving some of the foliage arround thismorning trying to uncover some of the lower buds and when I pulled my hands out they were nice and sticky and had that distinct purple aroma mmmmmmmnnnn.... I cant wait, I would luv to be able to give some to all of you when its ready !


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 15, 2009)

Today was the first day I really noticed my girls have that really destinct
aroma of purple   also the leafy part of the buds are glistening with trics !  I took a few pics just to share cause im really excited and cant help myself, I watch every little change they make  :watchplant: lol..... kinda like I do with my own kids  !

Anyways here they are, sorry about the quality of the pic's ? my camera is a cheapy, I will be investing in a better one shortly !


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 19, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Today was the first day I really noticed my girls have that really destinct
> aroma of purple   also the leafy part of the buds are glistening with trics !  I took a few pics just to share cause im really excited and cant help myself, I watch every little change they make  :watchplant: lol..... kinda like I do with my own kids  !
> 
> Anyways here they are, sorry about the quality of the pic's ? my camera is a cheapy, I will be investing in a better one shortly !


if you either force flash or take pictures with the lights out, you'll get a flash and a clearer picture


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is gettin more exciting by the day.. I love watching the progress, and the smell is ohh so sweet in here    23 days into flower and a few more weeks to come, I cant wait !  

The little girls in the pots are my new mom's   



can anyone tell me if I can change the title of my journal ?


----------



## pop65 (Sep 19, 2009)

HI CHRIS YOUR GIRLS ARE LOOKING GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN
LOL POP65:headbang2: :farm:


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking good man!  Are the new moms are clones of these plants?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

They are actually new moms, Three are Grandaddy purple, and one is a Purple kush that I am gonna give to my pop's, he's dying to learn how to grow !  I didnt take clones in time off the other girls, Im kinda bummed about it too, I wish I would have !


----------



## 420benny (Sep 20, 2009)

I tried to change a title once and got nowhere, sorry. Nice pics.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

I couldnt be happier for my first Hydro grow...   These girls are fattening up nicely and as frosty as a heck !  Here are a few pics I took today to show em off a little :hubba:   The leaves on the PK are turing a beautiful violet color even at  70 F     does this mean I have a true Purple strain ?


Here they are


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 30, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I couldnt be happier for my first Hydro grow... These girls are fattening up nicely and as frosty as a heck ! Here are a few pics I took today to show em off a little :hubba: The leaves on the PK are turing a beautiful violet color even at 70 F  does this mean I have a true Purple strain ?
> 
> 
> Here they are


hello chris, looks like PK to me. I'm not sure My temps ever got down to 70 and mine was about half purple. I'm missing the smell after watching yours progress. Just wait wait...it's gonna get such purplestink you won't want to leave your room! Green 2ya


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> hello chris, looks like PK to me. I'm not sure My temps ever got down to 70 and mine was about half purple. I'm missing the smell after watching yours progress. Just wait wait...it's gonna get such purplestink you won't want to leave your room! Green 2ya


 
Hey hows it goin BK  
Its gettin there man, I can smell it when im walkin onto my front porch !
I clipped a bud a few days ago and smoked a bit of it tonite with wifey:hubba: 
she's still stuck to the couch   hahaha !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

those are stunning...I also grow PK...mine looks way more indica...everything I grow seems to look indica lol...would be awesome to compare all our PK nugs...mine is super dense not purple yet except the stems and some leaf veins but it just started getting cooler...those hydro plants look awesome. :hubba:   wish I was smoking a bowl of it right now...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

Dude...u only painted half your wall...did you take a pk break and never get back to it?...what a stoner move... loves it.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Dude...u only painted half your wall...did you take a pk break and never get back to it?...what a stoner move... loves it.


 
Well it was sorta like that, all I could find was a paint brush !  
As you can see, I get bored fast  

I was suprised to see purple at 70F  :confused2: must be a true Purp strain !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

whatever it is looks nice...more sativa than mine.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

The taller girls in the back are GDP and the ones in the front are the PK
Did u bust out the tape measure on those fatty's of yours yet, I only hope to grow some that big some day


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

not yet...I will when I cut her and will post pictures..here is a picture of my runt that I took early. Trying to get an idea of the high at different stages..plus I needed the room..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmnnnnn..... trick or treat 
Let me know how it is !   How early was it ?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

prob a month..maybe three weeks.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Are yours all OD ?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

Od?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Out doors  (sorry)


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

nope I have a room too.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 1, 2009)

very nice chris. very nice indeed bro. that last set of pics with the lights out shows the buds great. oh man, this is where it gets exciting.  ...

i'll be back... ...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with Irish, Exciting.
Looking really really Frosty there Chris!
Good going!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

I need to get a jewlers loop soon I guess :hubba:  I am gettin anxious !


----------



## frankcos (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good man.I smoked some stuff today with a kid at work that he called Grand daddy purple and it was the bomb.Real good high.I was impressed.


----------



## Raidernation (Nov 18, 2009)

updates chris?


----------

